# Meet Arlo.



## EIngerson (Feb 19, 2012)

My project on exposure is about to begin.




Welcome Arlo (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

Arlo and a lens cap. by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




Help by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

Arlo and lenses by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




Arlo and lenses setup by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2012)

These are fun! Keep it up, Eric!


----------



## nmoody (Feb 20, 2012)

Neat idea, love it!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks. It keeps me shooting.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

Arlo and Ipad by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

Arlo the fauxtographer by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)

He's shooting a portrait in landscape orientation........... :meh:


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> He's shooting a portrait in landscape orientation........... :meh:



Yes, but read the name of the photo.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > He's shooting a portrait in landscape orientation........... :meh:
> ...



Well, it's _obvious_ he's a fauxtographer................














He's shooting with a Canon!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2012)

Very kewl.    :thumbsup:


----------



## Bossy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats fun!!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



  Ouch!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2012)

Arlo's new gear is here!!!




Arlo's new gear (1 of 1) by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Bossy (Feb 23, 2012)

Love these <3 ​


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Bossy.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Arlo's new gear is here!!!.....



So we can expect some Whatsits form Arlo soon?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Arlo's new gear is here!!!.....
> ...



Yup. His camera's a full frame so they'll be the full thumbnail size.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 27, 2012)

Arlo memorey card by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)

Shouldn't he be using an 8*k*b card instead?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 27, 2012)

Probably should.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 27, 2012)

Arlo's narrow escape by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 29, 2012)

Your move Arlo by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 29, 2012)

These are really cool. Nice work. I can totally see how this could help with technique.

Do you mind if give this whirl later on as practice?  (basically steal your idea for my benefit)


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 29, 2012)

Not at all. Thanks.


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 29, 2012)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> Not at all. Thanks.



Thanks


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2012)

Arlo's drunk by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 4, 2012)

It's been a little while since I posted anything here. I'm limited in resources living in a barracks room in Japan. It's good to get the camera out though. 




Arlo needs caffiene by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Arlo's back!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a very cool series and I'm glad you found something to do with your free time other than get drunk 

Maybe your Arlo can meet my Barbie someday. Although he does seem on the short side...


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 5, 2012)

these are so cool! Luv it!


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 6, 2012)

Yvonne_Dubai said:


> these are so cool! Luv it!



Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 6, 2012)

Are there any more?? I'd love to try this myself just to practise


----------



## PhotoTish (Apr 6, 2012)

Great idea - I think Arlo should go pro :thumbup:


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 24, 2012)

Arlo's Dilemma by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (May 21, 2012)

Yup, wrestling.




Arlo likes the WWE by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, it's been a while but my family is here in Japan now and I have my house. So back at it. lol. 
Arlo at the aquarium. 



Aquarium by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## yv0nne (Sep 3, 2012)

These are so great!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 3, 2012)

Reminds me of domo or danbo, lovin these!


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 3, 2012)

These are awesome. You should start a blog dedicated to Arlo and take him on little tours. I think you could really have something here.


----------



## Photographiend (Sep 3, 2012)

Shoot I even have a female form if you wanted to do a romance series... Noting pervy just flowers or holding hands and a sunset.


----------

